# IBS and Vitamin D



## LaurieJean (Dec 24, 2013)

Any one else have problems taking Vitamin D???? My doctor wants me to take it as I'm quite low in it. It seems to make the gassiness worse. Are there any brands that are better than others. What experiences have you all had. Thanks


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I do not believe that vitamin D could cause gas. If anything it could be the filler in the pills. In which case, buy soft-gels with liquid vitamin D inside or buy the vitamin D drops. Also, make sure you are supplementing with vitamin D3, not vitamin D2.


----------

